# Enzo's Win Picture :)



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Congrats - both look wonderful


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Looks great, though I wish the photographer had set you up differently. I would have liked to have seen more of a side view.


----------



## marywillow (Feb 7, 2010)

Beautiful


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

gorgeous!


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Congrats Roxy!!!:congrats:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Handsome boy!!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Awesome 
Well done  
Enzo looks great !!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Yay congrats you guys


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

cbrand said:


> Looks great, though I wish the photographer had set you up differently. I would have liked to have seen more of a side view.


I was thinking the same thing Enzo looks great Roxy!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Congrats to Roxy and Enzo! Well done


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

*Enzo's Win Photo*

Show win photos are the best! Congratulations! Love the first one and just can't wait 'til the next one!:rockon:


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_WooHoo!! I'm so excited for both of you! 

I too wish he had turned Enzo more to the side. It would be great to see his lovely stack._ _ You look wonderful!_


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

How exciting!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Rock on, keep up the great work!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Aww, you guys look great! Congratulations!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Frame that one girly and Enzo's coat looks great! I bet you guys were on cloud nine that day. Both you and your sis deserve it and I know between your new girl and Enzo, these pics will be a regular! 

Yay...so happy for you!!


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Big congrats!!!! Must feel great


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> Here it is, we got the picture on sat


Congrats you guys .. It is weird C Brand cause they photographer did the same to Kitty in Flagstaff ! 
Not sure why the angle on the poodles..


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

*
Congratulations Roxy.. Well done.. You both look great !!*


----------



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

whitepoodles said:


> *
> Congratulations Roxy.. Well done.. You both look great !!*


Thats the groomer handler aka my sister lol 

Thanks BRP and everyone else Trying to get him another poin or 2 in OCt wish us luck ! We have been clicker training him and he is getting better each day. We will be letting my friend professionally train him some more soon also.


----------

